# Sky plaza Hotel Leicester - December 2013



## Deranged09 (Dec 28, 2013)

I had previously visited sky plaza back when it was very clean but never took any photos! But after a very tight squeeze and a lot of banging heads we made it inside! Great site but been trashed a bit now!


























































Some interesting Graffiti here now...
















Got a great view over corah...






And over leicester...











Overall this was a really great explore , although it was a bit painful getting in!
Thanks for looking,


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah it is going downhill and it all looks like mindless wrecking,great images.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 28, 2013)

Great report.
It's going downhill pretty fast.... Every visit I see is getting worse.... Shame.


----------



## GPSJim (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks like a good day. Thanks!


----------



## chazman (Dec 30, 2013)

good photos that show the downward spiral of mindless chav damage.


----------



## Ace5150 (Jan 3, 2014)

very sad. I loved the initial reports earlier last year, but what a tragic set of pictures with the thug mind-set of chavs and other idiots.
A damned shame


----------



## lahBB (Jan 12, 2014)

It's a shame how this place seems to get a little bit worse each time, although I never get tired of seeing the Sky Plaza.


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 25, 2014)

good work Derranged  Some good snaps there
This place was a mess when we visited in the summer, but its got even worse now


----------



## jmcjnr (Jan 25, 2014)

Well worth the effort. Thanks for the great pics, Shame about the morons. Jim


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 27, 2014)

Shame it's so trashed but that may be the most sensible graffiti statements I've ever seen


----------

